# Making a Living Online With Construction Related Website



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

festerized said:


> Custrel thanks for the support
> I have compared my site to other contractor’s sites and I wanted to do something different.
> Every site I seen is flashy with lots of words. I was lucky enough to take and save lots of pics from my years of building. I have a great show case of projects in varies stages. Pics are a great way to connect with customers. Much better than just a bunch of mumbled words that you have to squint your eyes to read.
> I know what I’m doing connects with customers, they all tell me it’s better than the other sites they have visited
> ...


Websites designed like a photo gallery generally don't rank well. If your using it strictly to showcase your work then it is fine, however if you are looking to attract customers from the web, you will need a website with well written text. That is how you SEO a website.

$1,300 spent, and in 8 months I've grossed over $250,000 worth of work. That is excellent ROI, and I'm glad I spent the money.


----------



## Mike Hay (May 7, 2010)

I created our site myself for one reason. I'M CHEAP. HAHAHA not really. I simply felt that no one knows our company as well as me, nor what I wanted to say. It has been much easier then I expected in some ways, and far more work then I could have ever anticipated. Its hard to know what to say once you have the floor. It's been a work in progress for about a year and a half now, and my content is finally pretty well all out there. But I now feel that bringing in a pro to tweak it and polish it into a work of art would be very beneficial. I also believe I need help to get the site out there now because I still only recieve a very limited amount of traffic from my own efforts.


----------

